# Finally!



## ducky152000

20 years of Waterfowling and finally I got my first canvasback. Had a awesome hunt for the last day of ducks season. We killed 7 redheads, one GoldenEye, one Buffy, one can, 5 mallards, 3 wigeon. And One greeenwing. Unfortunately we never did get a picture with all the birds together due to one of my buddy's had to bail at 10 due to his father in law getting co2 poisoning and two of his buddy's had to leave with him because they all drove together wish we would of got all the birds together in the pic. Definitley a awesome last day hunt.


----------



## Brian87

Looks like a good day. Only made it out 2 times my self but did ok. Always next year


----------



## Carpn

Nice . Good to check that one off the list . We got pretty mixed bags as well Saturday and Sunday both . With the majority being various divers and just a couple puddlers each day . 

Is it going on the wall ?


----------



## ducky152000

Yes it's going on the wall. He's not a huge stud, but it's a good bird, took 20 years to get one. Who knows maybe be the last one I ever kill.


----------



## DLC

Awesome, I've been duck hunting 38 years and still waiting on my first can. Congratulations


----------



## Sammy Bixler

We did well last day as well beautiful bird we only got one bonus bird!


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Congrats on the can, long wait was rewarded. Can’t wait til we get a chance at one. Did he come in alone?


----------



## ducky152000

No him and a hen came. I didn't even try swinging on the hen. Once I shot the drake I was running out of the blind lol


----------



## BaddFish

Very cool man! Congrats! My thrill this year was a male/female pair of pintails dropped right into dekes...first shot I accidentally shot the female (I swear they did a switch aroo on me as soon as I shot) Then the last two shots.... w a s l i k e s l o w m o t i o n.... LOL
Couldn't get that male down! UGH! I would of put both of them on the wall- it was mid Jan so they were wearing their Sundays best... Already excited about this year's start! (I need a life)


----------



## JamesF

I know that feeling, I pulled on a huge Gander (the limit was 2). Well 3 fell stone dead, I only had to walk about 15 yards. Told the Game Wardens. They were nice guys, took 1 and said thanks,see you tomorrow? I said you bet! After that a whole lot of new places became available to us. Lot of private property.


----------

